# Tempestade Tropical Claudette (Atlântico 2015 #AL03)



## Afgdr (13 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Formou-se a 3ª tempestade tropical da época de furacões no Atlântico, a Tempestade Tropical Claudette.

Desloca-se para NE com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 milhas por hora, cerca de 80 km/h.

*17h45 UTC*








*18h17 UTC*


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2015 às 19:41)




----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2015 às 19:52)

Claudette nasceu no único local do Atlântico neste momento mais favorável, o corredor de África às Caraíbas está seco pela anomalia negativa das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas:






Não vai ter vida longa esta tempestade tropical, as águas na sua trajectória rapidamente vão arrefecer.



> TROPICAL STORM CLAUDETTE SPECIAL DISCUSSION NUMBER 1
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL032015
> 100 PM AST MON JUL 13 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 18:51)

A tempestade tropical está já a entrar em declínio rápido, ao encontro de águas à margem da corrente do Golfo, com temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC.

Último aspecto, a mostrar que a única convecção profunda que existia no quadrante nordeste praticamente desapareceu nas últimas horas:




Trajectória prevista:


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2015 às 18:57)

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?image=Claudette.A2015194.1800.1km.jpg


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2015 às 19:54)

Segue-se o último aviso emitido pelo NHC na terça-feira.


----------

